# Holiday Idea



## Hailey2009 (Oct 27, 2012)

Thinking it might be fun to do a homemade advent calendar for my husband -- with a sexy something for each day. One day could be, "Midnight wake-up kiss" and another could be "Take my bra to work with you, I won't be wearing one" ... I don't know. Has anyone ever thought of this? 

Playful holiday twist or bad idea?

Thanks all!

Hailey


----------



## TrustInUs (Sep 9, 2012)

I haven't done it, but I've done the 12 days of Christmas for the past 2 years with sexy coupons.

Sounds like a good idea, just be creative, and follow through with whatever you put on there. You can search online for ideas if you're stumped.


----------



## CanadianGuy (Jun 17, 2012)

Love it! 
So very romantic/sexually creative. 

Wow.


----------



## Hailey2009 (Oct 27, 2012)

Ok, struggling to get past about 18 without getting very explicit. Maybe the Twelve Days of Xmas is a better idea. 

Help?


----------



## TrustInUs (Sep 9, 2012)

Not sure what you're looking to do, but for mine I just decorated a bowl and put in 12 notes (taped up so I know if he peeks) which he picks one out each morning and gives it to me. These range from specific sex acts/positions that he likes, especially if we haven't done them in a while, to massages, to romantic dinners, favorite meal, etc.

Don't want to get to explicit either but my goal is for us to end up with 12 days of sex "sexmas" but you can put your own twist to do whatever you like.


----------



## Chelle D (Nov 30, 2011)

The advent calendar is a good idea. They all don't have to be completely sexy. 
You could have one for an oil massage. 
Or for a "feather session" (touch each other only with plume/feather .. and nothing else).
His favorite porn flick
A new bedroom toy.
Suckling his fingers/toes.
Whipped cream on your chest & he has to lick it clean.
A strip-tease
A belly dancer costume & a belly dance
A lap dance
Reading each other the joke section from a playboy magazine.
He shaves you.
You shave him.
His favorite desert... served from your belly.


----------



## Hailey2009 (Oct 27, 2012)

His favorite dessert is a warm brownie with vanilla ice cream and chocolate sauce .... ice cream would be scary cold, but he would definitely like the belly idea. 

Thx for the suggestions!


----------



## TrustInUs (Sep 9, 2012)

^^^ a few seconds in the microwave will do the trick


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

Side note - had a friend once who told me she liked to give BJs by putting a pineapple ring around his penis then whipped topping. My first thought was "It fits in a pineapple ring?!?!"


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

Sounds like a lovely idea, OP. 

How about homemade naughty Christmas crackers? You could create your own mottos, turning them into sexy forfeits etc


----------



## Hailey2009 (Oct 27, 2012)

What about, "Stranger for a day. Tell me my new name and hair color"??
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TrustInUs (Sep 9, 2012)

EnjoliWoman said:


> Side note - had a friend once who told me she liked to give BJs by putting a pineapple ring around his penis then whipped topping. My first thought was "It fits in a pineapple ring?!?!"


:rofl: ...I heard in passing about a BJ and a lemon and to this day I still havent figured that one out.


----------



## Hailey2009 (Oct 27, 2012)

I think I actually understand that one . . . .


----------

